# Mistborn initial impressions



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 18, 2011)

So far I am about halfway through the first Mistborn book By Brandon Sanderson and I have to say I really enjoy it. It is a good fun read and I have caught myself laughin out loud more than a few times. Now my questions is though what do you all think about it. Personally I think it is a wonderful novel with some interesting themes and concepts.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had seen the mistborn books a couple times in the bookstore but I did not end up reading them until I was exposed to Brandon's work in the Wheel of Time series.  I have to agree wholeheartedly with you, I also enjoyed it immensely.  I'm looking forward to the new one coming out at some point.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

Longer-term members of the Mythic Scribes community are probably aware that I am the first to extol the virtues of Sanderson and his many works. 

The Mistborn series is amazing to the n'th degree. The originality in magical systems and world-building are a refreshing break from the high fantasy I typically love to read most. Sanderson is probably my favorite at this point. The Mistborn series, upon conclusion, will blow your mind far more than most things you'll read in any genre.


----------



## LadyPamela (Jul 19, 2011)

When I read anything by Brandon Sanderson I usually think 'now why didn't I think of that?' He's great!

His magic systems and creatures are truly unique, and I love Vin and her gang. My only tiny criticism is that Vin's character development is at times a tad transparent. 

I also loved Elantris, and Warbreaker.


----------



## Helbrecht (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell to the yeah! I absolutely adore the Mistborn trilogy. In fact, having read the series only recently, I can easily say it's definitely up there with my favourite books of the genre. Truly fascinating world Sanderson's crafted and some seriously cool characters populating it. The plotting's pretty swell, too. 



LadyPamela said:


> My only tiny criticism is that Vin's character development is at times a tad transparent.



Agreed. Sanderson does on rare occasions fall into the trap of telling rather than showing when it comes to his characters. A realisation or change of heart might be dictated to the reader through internal monologue rather than subtly demonstrated through the character's actions. Regardless, I think that this is perfectly acceptable every now and then with so many other things going on in the story - and the many merits of his writing more than make up for the odd flaw.


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 19, 2011)

Map the Dragon said:


> The Mistborn series is amazing to the n'th degree. The originality in magical systems and world-building are a refreshing break from the high fantasy I typically love to read most. Sanderson is probably my favorite at this point. The Mistborn series, upon conclusion, will blow your mind far more than most things you'll read in any genre.


I, in fact, just finished the whole series last Saturday... after staring off into space for a few moments, letting what I just read sink in, I promptly went to Facebook and posted:

"I just finished the Mistborn Trilogy by Brandon Sanderson... Greatest books I've ever read. It's novels like that that inspire me to become an author."

Before I read those three novels, I thought King's Dark Tower Series was the greatest thing in the world. Vin showed me otherwise. I'm not gonna give away the ending, but someone once told me that Sanderson had the ending of the trilogy planned from the moment he started the first word of the first book...

He did indeed.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 21, 2011)

SO I just finished the first Mistborn book and at the end all I could say was....wow!


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 24, 2011)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> SO I just finished the first Mistborn book and at the end all I could say was....wow!


Oh it gets better, I promise! haha


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree, the Mistborn series has been quite fun to read so far.  I hope it continues


----------



## Veralius (Jul 30, 2011)

I have to agree with all of the comments above regarding the Mistborn series. Actually, I think reading Brandon Sanderson's novels changed the way I write for the better, insofar as now I actually try to think about the magic systems a bit more.

I don't think it's been mentioned but if people hadn't heard there is a follow-up series of Mistborn books on the horizon, set a good few centuries on. The setting seems a bit like the wild west, but with allomancy. There's quite a bit on the Tor website about it if anyone is interested:

The Alloy of Law - Series | Tor.com


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 1, 2011)

Books set in the west sounds cool.  It could bring new meaning the sherriff walking around with a tin star.  Or the phrase "eat lead".


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 2, 2011)

I see what Tor did there. Totally going up against the Inheritence series.

Update: Mistborn is confirmed to be a new video game and a movie. Ah YEAH!


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> Update: Mistborn is confirmed to be a new video game and a movie. Ah YEAH!


A movie?! No way? Any clue who the cast is?


----------



## myrddin173 (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually only the video game is confirmed.  The movie is a possibility but it is not 100% confirmed yet.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I would enjoy both. I wouldn't have much time for the video game version, but could see myself having fun with it...bouncing all over the screen and trying to figure out the controls. I imagine it's a bit like playing modern Spider-man games, trying to adjust, change direction, and fight all in mid-air. 

A film version of this would be amazing if done the right way involving the right people. A good cast and a great director could go a long way. The movements and action could be best handled, perhaps, like they did in the Matrix in terms of 'other-worldly' movement in a fairly realistic environment.


----------



## Helbrecht (Aug 3, 2011)

The video game's been confirmed by the same people who are making the new WoT game. Spider-man is probably a good comparison for it, although I myself am envisioning it as a cross between the recent "superpowered" free-roamers like Prototype and inFamous, and the ever-popular Assassin's Creed series. Whichever way it goes, it should be awesome.

I seem to recall hearing that Brandon had optioned the movie rights to a studio almost two years ago now. I doubt there's anything in development, let alone in production, otherwise we'd know about it. It'd be awesome, though. I loathe to imagine the budget it would require, however - they'll have to pay for specialist fantasy sets and props with the Matrix-style high concept fight scenes. Be much cheaper to do a CGI or anime-style film if anything does come of it, particularly considering that the core fandom of the books generally aren't averse to that sort of thing.

Still, it's the summer blockbuster to end all summer blockbusters in my head.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 3, 2011)

This is from Sandersons Facebook page...thing.

The film's still in development, and there's no new news. But we can go ahead with the game, of which I plan to have a major hand in writing.


----------



## Controller (Dec 3, 2011)

Wait till you finish the third book you will be like OMG!!!


----------



## Kelise (Dec 7, 2011)

Trying not to read this thread as I haven't even finished the first book yet - I have 65 pages to go. 

The letter from Kelsier to Vin about Male made me cry. Gah. THIS BOOK. Devoured it in three days and it would have been less if I lacked self control to try and make the goodness last.


----------



## FictionQuest (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, high praise from all. I have the first book waiting on my eReader. Looks like I will have to get on and read it now.


----------



## danr62 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love me some Mistborn and Brandon Sanderson is one of my favorite authors now. My other favorite author is Butcher.

So, movies and games? Awesome!


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 7, 2011)

I've only ever read Elantris by Sanderson. I liked that one. I'll have to give Mistborn a try.


----------



## Janga (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm reading Mistborn now... its a really good read, although I find there is a bit too much dialogue in it. It seems like half the book the characters are just in a meeting planning something.


----------



## karriezai (Jan 2, 2012)

Just adding to the love train, but Sanderson is my favorite author by far. It's not only his writing I love, but his work ethic and his way of relating to fans. I've gone to two of his signings, and he's just fantastic. He signed my Writers of the Future Honorable Mention for me. It's framed and hanging on my wall! =D


----------



## Janga (Jan 4, 2012)

I am almost finished with Mistborn now. It is really a great book, but I have one complaint about Sanderson.... he has his characters "snort" too much.


----------



## xerolee (Jan 11, 2012)

Just finished the second mistborn book. His writing is brilliant, not for a second could I predict what was going too happen.


----------



## Janga (Jan 17, 2012)

I am about half way through the second book. The story is great, but i find it's dragging on a bit.


----------



## FictionQuest (Jan 17, 2012)

I just finished the first book. I enjoyed it but I am surprised at the level of praise it gets in this thread. I found it slow to get going and without giving away spoilers, I was a little frustrated at part of the climax. The books has a very original feel to it although I found myself struggling to follow the allomancy early on. Maybe I was just trying too hard to analyse it. I am in two minds whether to read the next book. Is it better than the first book?


----------



## Janga (Jan 20, 2012)

FictionQuest said:


> I am in two minds whether to read the next book. Is it better than the first book?



I would say the second book is probably a bit better than the first, although it does have the same slow moving plot as the first.


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 3, 2012)

Personally, I loved the Mistborn trilogy, especially the atypical ending, but I don't think other's opinions should dictate whether you read or enjoy a story/series. Plenty of people I've corresponded with don't like Jordan's "Wheel if Time' saga or Goodkind's 'Sword of Truth' (see thread elsewhere). but I like both.

Anyway, Mistborn was quite original in it's magic system, I thought, and, while it did drag at times, it does have some good humor in its favor. Sanderson's 'The Stormlight Archive' series  (The Way of Kings) is looking good, as well.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 27, 2012)

Just finished the third book and I have nothing to say. Well, other than the wish to scream and sob and carry on like a child. Which wouldn't really be saying anything, I suppose.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 4, 2012)

Just finished the first book.  Wow.  Sanderson did an amazing job describing the battles, although there were still places where it was a bit hard to follow.  The system is just so unique... I'm not saying anything that hasn't been said on the forum, but I wanted to drop in anyway.

My one problem with it is that the book is so complete I am almost struggling to find a reason to pick up the next book (other than the fact that it will be well written).  It is hard to describe, but I guess it was wrapped up so nicely that I don't want to rip open the packaging.  Sorry, that was a terrible metaphor.  However, there is one mystery that I'm dying to figure out about that wasn't explained...

EDIT: Can't forget to add this: without trying to give any spoilers, one of my favorite features of the book were the quotes before each chapter and the way they were tied into the story.


----------



## ryan.morrison73 (Apr 7, 2012)

I read the whole first trilogy, and I have to say that I was impressed. The Mistborn was a great series with a very unique style of "Magic" so to speak. I recommend it for anyone who hasn't read it.


----------



## Ankari (Apr 11, 2012)

In my opinion I think the Mistborn series was a mixed bag.  The good points: original magic system, the ending, and complexity of the Lord Father, the unanswered mysteries of the unnamed metals, the world, and the faiths.  The bad points: the characters seemed to choose when they died, they were never really threatened, the heredity of the magic system, the stale story development until each ending of the books and Vin.

Just to elaborate about Vin.  I don't like how she was painted as extremely vulnerable but was actually never so.  Just because Sanderson wrote her mannerisms to show evidence of vulnerability she was _never_ vulnerable.  In fact, from the moment she discovered her powers she catapulted to the top of the pecking order so fast you were left unsure why Sanderson even talked about her origins.   

You can see this in the story of Breeze as well.  He suffers a great ordeal in defense of Luthadel (I think I spelled that right) but in the very next book its as if it never happened!  Why even write it then?  He never has flashbacks, never questions himself, never does anything to acknowledge that what happened to him was in fact a great trauma.  

And the magic system, while original, had some holes in it.  I know that this is a fantasy world and that anything can happen and can be justified, but I can't wrap my head around how Ruin is blind to metal but uses it for _everything!_.  The good side uses it as a form of protection to keep Ruin's eyes away but he uses it to control people.  And what's worse is that one group of people who is directly linked to Ruin is also the same group hiding what he most desperately wants.  How come Ruin never knew?  

The ending made the whole series worth it but, until then, I was slightly annoyed.  I actually vented to the person who referred me to the trilogy.


----------



## Leif GS Notae (Apr 11, 2012)

If I can't last 170 pages into Elantris without nailing everything about it (down to the very little detail without having to read much of the core without caring about minor characters), then I fear I might not like the Mistborn trilogy. As an author, there are some great things to love about the worlds he creates. However, he has some terrible habits that seem to be a rather big deal breaker in his lack of faith (or remembering he told us things three or four times in three or four page spurts) for the reader's memory and imagination. I'm not sure if it carries over in the trilogy, but after reading some posts here, it sounds like it does.

Maybe if they are on sale or something. Or maybe I'll just give up the genre if this is one of the best it has to offer.


----------

